# Aquatic plant set up???



## 1776Skin (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok
Going to do a aquatic plant tank. I have the substrate in the tank(easy part) What is the best way to add the water without making a cloudy mess?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Best way is to use a sprinkler attached to the hose and spray gently. You can easily control water flow this way. Get the one that has the trigger. This will prevent the substrate from being stirred up. Some people also use a flat dish, and dump water on there to minimize the splash. Again, to deter it from disrupting the substrate. 



Paul


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats what I do...put a plate in there and pour your water directly on to that.


----------



## 1776Skin (Apr 13, 2004)

Someone has told me to put down celo wrap and when tank is full pull up the celo wrap???

Will have to try the sprinkler


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

celo what??? Just avoid making substrates from being stirred up, man.



Paul


----------



## 1776Skin (Apr 13, 2004)

I ended up using the ole plate and bowl trick. Worked great! Took forever to fill the 55gallon up but was worht it. Celo wrap= brand name Celophane. Didn't try it though. The sprinkler idea sounds great but I do not have a hose to use.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont forget to get some pictures of your tank posted up for us to see


----------

